
From Ivory to Metal (Concatenative Programming) (2017) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IgqJr8jG8M
======
pgtan
I see LOGO also as a kind of (lispy, interactive, left to right!)
concatenative langugage. Here is an example, an ASCII christmass tree we made
with the kid recently:

    
    
        ?  tanne.print tanne.output tanne.shift tanne.split 19 3 3 
                 x
                xxx
               xxxx*
              oOOOx
               OxO
              ~oxoOox
             ~~o*o**O
            *o~*~x*OO
           x~Ox*x~~xOx*
            *~ox*x*O*O
           xO~ox~~*~
          oxoxxox~~xx**
         *O*o~OOo~*o**
        ~xOxOx~x*o*x*O
        
    

just putting something in between:

    
    
        ? tanne.print butlast tanne.output tanne.shift tanne.split 19 3 3 
              
             x*
            xxO*
           x*o*Oo
            oo*x
           o~ox~*x
          xOoOOOx*
         **o*xoo
        o***OO**x~

